# What is your ROM of choice?



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

*ROM of choice*​
*Which do you prefer?*

AOKP11047.21%Codename73.00%Cyanogenmod2912.45%MIUI31.29%Gummy93.86%Bugless Beast83.43%Liquid5724.46%Axiom104.29%


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

What is your favorite ROM? Why is it your favorite? What makes it stand out?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

my big fav is liquid lately. Its a super small file, and the thing flies. In conjunction with imo's lean kernel it really JUST WORKS. I get great battery, my benchmarks are high as shit, and its nice and customizable. If you haven't tried it yet, then I would def recommend it.

Second on my list is my old fav, aokp. Nice rom. My cousins been on a huge cm9 kick lately and he loves it, too.

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm on aokp and bugless beast most of the time aokp because of all the customization options and bb because of how stable and smooth it is. Bb is also very close to stock with only a pull down toggle mod. Both are great.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use CM9 because its not crammed full of features that I wouldn't use. Kind of like how cm7 was. The CM team has taken a step back and said will more then only a few % of people actually use that feature? Also there is no separate section in settings for all the mods. They are integrated into settings so its clean.

Its insanely fast and has awesome battery life. I haven't ran any other rom but I have heard its the fastest or has the best battery life from any other rom. I like how it has built in LED notification settings and how you can use NFC and NFC tags to change your profile. So you can write one of your profiles to the tag then when you touch your phone to it it will change to that profile.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

AOKP or Axiom PatientZero

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I use CM9 because its not crammed full of features that I wouldn't use. Kind of like how cm7 was. The CM team has taken a step back and said will more then only a few % of people actually use that feature? Also there is no separate section in settings for all the mods. They are integrated into settings so its clean.
> 
> Its insanely fast and has awesome battery life. I haven't ran any other rom but I have heard its the fastest or has the best battery life from any other rom. I like how it has built in LED notification settings and how you can use NFC and NFC tags to change your profile. So you can write one of your profiles to the tag then when you touch your phone to it it will change to that profile.


Haven't tried CM9 in a while...but is that a stock feature?
If so...that's pretty dope.
I use NFC Task Launcher/Tasker to automate a lot of tasks...turning on/off radios...starting music...turning a text auto-reply at school/work...But an integrated system would be awesome in a Rom if it was a bit more robust than simply changing profiles.

Personally. I rock AOKP.
Customization Customization Customization.
And the devs seem to watch out for the legitimate bug posters (not that it's buggy...I personally haven't hit ANY on B32)...and respond to them with either confirmation or questions.
I like seeing community support.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Usually there are umpteen of these threads for any given phone, I am glad someone finally posted one for this


----------



## Stick (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a bit of an Eclipse fanboy, so it's my top pick.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

For me, I don't care as long as it is as perfect as it can be. Meaning great battery, speed, and stability. But I rom hop a lot so I can't say what is my rom of choice but my top three are axiom, liquid, and CM9 by winner00.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Should definitely add redemption rom to the list!


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Paradigm


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

My current and first ROM is LiquidSmooth and I'm running it with LeanKernel. Enjoying both!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just running the 4.0.4 update and nothing else and its working great. Fast smooth and battery as of now is great. Only been in it since late yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Patient zero and black ice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> For me, I don't care as long as it is as perfect as it can be. Meaning great battery, speed, and stability. But I rom hop a lot so I can't say what is my rom of choice but my top three are axiom, liquid, and CM9 by winner00.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you like speed, battery, and stability check out eclipse
nitros work is always solid and stable
And using a custom kernel like lean kernel or Franco or GLaDOS with it freaking rocks,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I always want to try other ROMs but find myself coming back to AOKP every time. It's partially because there are so many themes available but also because I feel it has all the customization I could want while not sacrificing performance at all.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

AOKP with Franco kernel. Will probably switch to CM9 when they add some more features but as of right now AOKP offers speed, stability, and tons of customization.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm a ROM slut. I blow through all these ROMs and don't even wine and dine them first. I went from CNA, to Patient Zero, to AOKP, and now I am on Paradigm. I don't need all the bells & whistles of features I'll never use. I really like the reboot menu on Paradigm, the notification pull down style, and so far it has had decent battery life (stock kernel & Franco). I really like PZ/AOKP but the clean up post-flash is kind of annoying (deleting duplicate/.old files). CNA is good but something about it on my phone just doesn't click anymore - maybe I'll switch up when the new release is out.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> If you like speed, battery, and stability check out eclipse
> nitros work is always solid and stable
> And using a custom kernel like lean kernel or Franco or GLaDOS with it freaking rocks,
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have yet to try Eclipse. I may have to give it a go. As for kernels, I have both the Franco and Glados app because I do love those kernels. As of now, I have yet to figure out which type of kernel gives the best performance and battery life. Currently on lean exp2 and so far so good but may switch back to Franco since I have yet to try the past couple of nightlies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

BAMF


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I'm a ROM slut.


cute. we should talk some time.

edit: aokp/faux, for the record.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

My favorite used to Liquid, but I don't like ROMs that go weeks between updates. I'm currently using Black Ice Kangorade. It's fantastic.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Usually there are umpteen of these threads for any given phone, I am glad someone finally posted one for this


Even though it's probably the 12th one so far? 

I use aokp. Can't beat the features and the smoothness. I use Imoseyon's kernels because they just work great with my device.

Also those talking about benchmarks should read a bit about how these processors work and how benchmarking is pointless with the current methods available.


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

CM9 has blown the socks off all the other ROMs I've tried especially with the reloaded mod which allows you to change your status bar, notification drawer, and nav bar to any color, icons layout you want.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1591392

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

msburr87 said:


> CM9 has blown the socks off all the other ROMs I've tried especially with the reloaded mod which allows you to change your status bar, notification drawer, and nav bar to any color, icons layout you want.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1591392
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have to agree with you there. You can't beat that CM9 speed. It just flies! Only reason why I am not on it at the moment is because it is not as feature-rich as AOKP and such.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

msburr87 said:


> CM9 has blown the socks off all the other ROMs I've tried especially with the reloaded mod which allows you to change your status bar, notification drawer, and nav bar to any color, icons layout you want.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1591392
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The last post in that thread is priceless. OP is a kanging tool it seems.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I think gummy might have been a little behind in the beginning of the game compared to some. However, with that being said I think it is the smoothest and most polished I have tried lately. I keep finding myself coming back to Gummy 1.2 running IMO's 3.7 exp kernel.

I have tried multiple others but this just feels the smoothest to me. I have no reboots, no FCs, no issues with camera, or LED.

Yesterday I had about 2 hr 10min of on screen time. Email, texts, internet, phone calls


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Liquid has been my go to since it first dropped, but lately I've been using Slim Rom. It's the same idea as liquid, but I like having the reduced dpi without having to worry about market incompatibility.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

AOKP FTW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

BAMF Paradigm

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

my sig says it all


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

AOKP = Heavy Customization

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been using AOKP since i got my GNex... I have tried out a few other ROMs but always come back to AOKP.
As for Kernels, i am a huge fan of both Imoseyon's LeanKernel and Franco's nightlies.
Once i get time this week i am going to flash Liquid, as i have heard really good things and haven't gotten around to testing it out yet!


----------



## wayneb02 (Mar 4, 2012)

icsourcey check them out

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Huge fan of both RootzBoat and AOKP
RB: for keeping it stock, stable, fast and impressive battery life.
AOKP: for going balls out with some heavenly tweaks/customizations. They have set the bar pretty high and keep raising it.
Hats off to both teams for what they do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Huge fan of both RootzBoat and AOKP
> RB: for keeping it stock, stable, fast and impressive battery life.
> AOKP: for going balls out with some heavenly tweaks/customizations. They have set the bar pretty high and keep raising it.
> Hats off to both teams for what they do!
> ...


Only issue I have with AOKP and themes is that there are some good themes but they are only for older versions and not very compatible with the newer versions. I gotta say, there isn't anything AOKP has that Gummy doesn't as far as theming. The new Theme chooser in 1.2 and being able to flash CM themes is awesome. Gummy is completely customizeable.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mouse said:


> AOKP = Heavy Customization
> 
> Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


With the emphasis on heavy, you are correct haha


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

Gummy.. I've tried so many others and I always come back within hours. Running test build 1.2.3 with leankernel 3.8 with the latest leantweaks. This just flies. I always want to try cm9 because I loved cm7 on my DINC but it just doesn't feel the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Gummy 1.2.5 is up too peeps


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Been on Gummy since day one. Tried others for an hour also. I flashed CM9 six hours ago, and I think I might stay for a while. Very nice so far. Stable, smooth, and just the right mods. I miss some stuff, but gummy was becoming too unstable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

carpenter77 said:


> Been on Gummy since day one. Tried others for an hour also. I flashed CM9 six hours ago, and I think I might stay for a while. Very nice so far. Stable, smooth, and just the right mods. I miss some stuff, but gummy was becoming too unstable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unstable? Really? What problems have you had? I've never had an issue and I've been running gummy since .8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

snoz0r said:


> Unstable? Really? What problems have you had? I've never had an issue and I've been running gummy since .8
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here, Gummy has never given me any problems. Heck the first 2 min I was on AOKP 37 I had 3-4 FCs.


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Haven't had problems until last few updates. Reboots with activation, lock screen music bugs. I guess if I was on the stable release things would be fine, but I can't control myself from flashing the latest. Don't get me wrong. I love it, just going to spend some time on CM9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Liquids still my ROM of choice. Super smooth, pairs well with franco and LK, and has all the features I need and none i don't.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

AOKP - Features/customization & Liquid - Stability/Performance

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Gummy is mines, not to little customization and not to much. I do try to rom jump to test other roms but I always end up back on Gummy.


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

Liquid all day everyday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

I have a toroplus Gnex and a Maguro. I use Liquid Smooth on maguro and Kangorade Blackice on my toroplus. Both are 100% and great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TWRP recovery


----------



## CommanderKnight (May 30, 2012)

First tried GummyNex 1.2 and had to many system not responding pop ups and the battery life was not so good. Then went AOKP and loved it, so many options and ran great. Then got bored and started to rom hop. Went to Eclipse then I found Slim ICS and have been loving it. Small rom runs great even when underclocked so my battery life has been great. Really wish GummyNex did not do that stupid pop up and had better battery life because I loved the developers when they were on the Droid X. I know that the reason GummyNex is doing that is my fault, but for the life of me I cant think of how to fix it. I think Slim ICS is my new rom. Slim is like AOKP but on a diet.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

CommanderKnight said:


> First tried GummyNex 1.2 and had to many system not responding pop ups and the battery life was not so good. Then went AOKP and loved it, so many options and ran great. Then got bored and started to rom hop. Went to Eclipse then I found Slim ICS and have been loving it. Small rom runs great even when underclocked so my battery life has been great. Really wish GummyNex did not do that stupid pop up and had better battery life because I loved the developers when they were on the Droid X. I know that the reason GummyNex is doing that is my fault, but for the life of me I cant think of how to fix it. I think Slim ICS is my new rom. Slim is like AOKP but on a diet.


I'll have to check it out, I thought it was a straight AOSP experience. I've been happy with Liquid though and I don't see myself leaving anytime soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

PARANOID ANDROID for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Purely from a stability standpoint I'd say BAMF but I do enjoy Liquid quite a bit as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

AOKP, Gummy was my first but AOKP has the performance edge IMO.

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Usually there are umpteen of these threads for any given phone, I am glad someone finally posted one for this


Finally? I'd say they were 6 months late to the party.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

Anything AOKP and/or CM9 (Skankwich Kang)... always going back and forth between them.

Sent from my BlackICE'd, AOKPsicle from another Galaxy...


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

View attachment 25775


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Black Ice. Definitely my new favorite


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Black Ice. Definitely my new favorite


Yep, mine too. AOKP is it's source, so my vote for AOKP was allright I guess








Black ICE is awesome.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cyanogenmod

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm on either Axiom variations like CMPLX or Patient Zero or the combo HYBRYD by DHO most of the time. I also love Liquid because its a perfect balance while AOKP always ran sluggish and hogged battery on my phone. I also like Gummy but I love being able to change the size of the nav bar so I'm not on it as much now a days. Btw this is probably literally 10-15th thread about what ROM people are running haha but whatever I suppose it will change as they all update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

n8schicht said:


> Yep, mine too. AOKP is it's source, so my vote for AOKP was allright I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mee too!

I usually switch roms everyday or so....who doesn't..... lol. Maybe even several roms a day, but black ice 37 has been on my phone since its release. Me likey.

My fav rom is axiom patient zero build 20....fwiw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

On BlackICE 38.1 now and it's AOKP themed out to the Max, Beautiful if you like dark themed apps, Play Store, Message, etc.

























Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Right now is AOKP but I'm a BAMF guy. Waiting for the new update from them. About to flash CM9. And will be giving Liquid a try. He did great work on the Bolt. Slim ICS looked interesting but you have three files to flash so is not that small when you add them up. And ICSorcery had the ugliest theme on it(just saying no need to jump me for it).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

nativi said:


> Right now is AOKP but I'm a BAMF guy. Waiting for the new update from them. About to flash CM9. And will be giving Liquid a try. He did great work on the Bolt. Slim ICS looked interesting but you have three files to flash so is not that small when you add them up. And ICSorcery had the ugliest theme on it(just saying no need to jump me for it).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree. I was thinking of trying ICSourcery out one time, it looked interested. Just personally didn't like the theme. Since you're rom hopping right now you should try Rascream. I think you'll be surprisingly impressed. And since you're a BAMF guy, it sounds like your kind of rom. Very stable.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Doing rascream rom and trinity kernel.is pretty badass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wayneb02 (Mar 4, 2012)

nativi said:


> Right now is AOKP but I'm a BAMF guy. Waiting for the new update from them. About to flash CM9. And will be giving Liquid a try. He did great work on the Bolt. Slim ICS looked interesting but you have three files to flash so is not that small when you add them up. And ICSorcery had the ugliest theme on it(just saying no need to jump me for it).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Icsourcery is pretty solid, the main theme may not be for everybody but there are more themes than just that (including stock theme) not to mention like a gazillion modifications u can easily apply to make it unique. (im not jumping u btw lol, just stating my opinion on it as u did)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autoconcept (Apr 7, 2012)

black ice. /thread.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> I agree. I was thinking of trying ICSourcery out one time, it looked interested. Just personally didn't like the theme. Since you're rom hopping right now you should try Rascream. I think you'll be surprisingly impressed. And since you're a BAMF guy, it sounds like your kind of rom. Very stable.


I'll try that in the morning thanks.

Edit: I can't seem to find it. It's it for the Verizon GNex?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

nativi said:


> I'll try that in the morning thanks.
> 
> Edit: I can't seem to find it. It's it for the Verizon GNex?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it is hard to find. Here's the link: http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/?id=toro


----------



## wayneb02 (Mar 4, 2012)

ms0chez said:


> Yeah, it is hard to find. Here's the link: http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/rascream/?id=toro


What's the difference between the full ota and the ota one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

Cm9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

wayneb02 said:


> What's the difference between the full ota and the ota one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Was wondering the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wayneb02 (Mar 4, 2012)

nativi said:


> Was wondering the same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It really doesn't say much about the rom at all
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

wayneb02 said:


> What's the difference between the full ota and the ota one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Full has all languages. Other has just English think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I run aokp becuz of the customization it has.. cm9 is less buggy but still I roll with aokp









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayze (Mar 7, 2012)

autoconcept said:


> black ice. /thread.


^^This. I love this rom.


----------



## eqjunkie829 (Jul 29, 2011)

Running rascream and latest stable lean kernel release. Works well with just the right amount of customizations.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using HYBRYD by DHO and its been my daily driver for a few weeks now, he updated the other day to #9. I'm running imo's latest kernel with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I've been using HYBRYD by DHO and its been my daily driver for a few weeks now, he updated the other day to #9. I'm running imo's latest kernel with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here buddy. Dts roms are second to none. All the other roms have there pros and cons just like dts but to me his runs so much smoother. All phones aren't created equal though..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Liquid or eclipes. Both are awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I much prefer liquid as it is running really smooth...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

So far I've tried AOKP, CM9 and liquid but I'm looking to try gummyrom and paranoidandroid soon


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Erased..


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Normally it's AOKP

But I've been on Jelly Bean. I'll go back to AOKP when its into 4.1


----------



## BlackBurn (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on BlackICE


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

My 3 favs: CM10 Skank, Paranoid Android, and CNA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Gotta give another vote to Liquid JB. Beta or not, the ROM is just sick... Super smooth, fast, great battery, and no bugs. I started out with mROM (stock AOSP build) and it was nice, but didn't have any features at all. Went from that to Slim Bean, which is also AOSP, and had zero problems. Since the dev went on vaca, I decided to flash Liquid, since I enjoyed it so much on my OG Droid, and haven't looked back since. I did run Sourcery for about 3 hours the other day (while waiting for a Liquid update), and was fairly impressed... It's another favorite of mine from the Droid days, but I still come back to Liquid.

Galaxy Nexus - Liquid JB v2 Beta 1


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Just switched from AOKP to *MiNCO V2*. The ROM is from minooch and franco (The guy who made the francoKernel). It actually comes with franco's kernel as the default kernel.

ROM's very close to AOSP Build. Check it out on XDA:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1790532

U are also able to modify the ROM with specific mods where u can find here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1791815


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

BlackBurn said:


> I'm on BlackICE


You had to with that name


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

I was on AOKP for a while before slimICS, both worked really well. Then I started jumping around with the JB builds and settled on AOKP preview builds for about a week after I got hooked with the noNAVbar mod and LMT. Now I'm on liquid because it's stable, has the trinity kernel baked in, and all the toggles work. I only wish I were smart enough to write a nonavbar mod for liquid. :-(


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Been on XenonHD for a few weeks now and have never needed to change.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

ICS was AOKP but since Jelly Bean and the simplicity of it I much prefer CM10 now. I've been running the Jellybro kangs or Paranoid.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep coming back to PA. I've gone through every jb, ICS, and miui build we have. (Hi my names chris and I'm a crack flasher). paranoid android just does it for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

CNA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

CNA


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I vote for w/e runs best for you!!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I vote for w/e runs best for you!!


This, but it's nice to hear opinions


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Using self-built cm10 right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I vote for w/e runs best for you!!


Fuck that shit.

It's whatever the popular kids tell you to run.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Fuck that shit.
> 
> It's whatever the popular kids tell you to run.


I dunno about you guys but I find myself sitting the dev forum doing this...

"Oooh Codename, flash that. Noooooo.... OH! BAMF, I like bamf... noooo. What about Jelly Belly. meh.. just flashed that. JellyBro, yeah I like fit. Nooooo...Redemption.. nah, Lou creeps me out... Liquid.. nooooo... Vicious or Vanir..naaah... Xenon... I like them too... not right now... JBSourcery?? nah too much pre-theming... Bugless, Pete is good. Maaybe later. FNV.. I'm scared."

I can't find AND stick with a rom. I think I have a problem.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not quite the same..

"Jellybro.. fuck yeah CM10. (Had that flashed since release.) AOKP JB? Yeah, I guess I'll try it.. (a day goes by) meh, this is okay, restore Jellybro. FNV? Love the idea, let's test the waters.. (a day goes by) meh, this it's pretty decent, but.. restore Jellyro. Liquid? Meh, I didn't care for it on ICS, I guess I'll try it.. (an hour goes by) meh, restore Jellybro. (Heads to get.cm to see if CM10 official nightlies are up yet.) Nope, alright, I'ma go troll the GN General forum."


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm not quite the same..
> 
> "Jellybro.. fuck yeah CM10. (Had that flashed since release.) AOKP JB? Yeah, I guess I'll try it.. (a day goes by) meh, this is okay, restore Jellybro. FNV? Love the idea, let's test the waters.. (a day goes by) meh, this it's pretty decent, but.. restore Jellyro. Liquid? Meh, I didn't care for it on ICS, I guess I'll try it.. (an hour goes by) meh, restore Jellybro. (Heads to get.cm to see if CM10 official nightlies are up yet.) Nope, alright, I'ma go troll the GN General forum."


That's pretty much how my day goes too lol


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I dunno about you guys but I find myself sitting the dev forum doing this...
> 
> "Oooh Codename, flash that. Noooooo.... OH! BAMF, I like bamf... noooo. What about Jelly Belly. meh.. just flashed that. JellyBro, yeah I like fit. Nooooo...Redemption.. nah, Lou creeps me out... Liquid.. nooooo... Vicious or Vanir..naaah... Xenon... I like them too... not right now... JBSourcery?? nah too much pre-theming... Bugless, Pete is good. Maaybe later. FNV.. I'm scared."
> 
> I can't find AND stick with a rom. I think I have a problem.


Its called being a crackflasher, hell I don't even run my own rom 75% of the time cuz I can't stop flashing stuff... its an addiction and we need a support group. *goes and starts CFA 12 step program*

Sent from FNV & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclej (Mar 4, 2012)

Jelly Belly. I've tried others, but keep coming back. Jake improves it almost daily, and it just keeps getting better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I went from jelly belly to winner's cm10 to lou's redemptive revolution. Working great with a few minor addons from cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

BAMF Paradigm FTW


----------



## CitizenDracul (Jan 14, 2013)

* So far I have tried AOKP, CyanogenMob, and Xylon. I like CyanogenMod. I am wanting to give Liquidsmooth a try but I cannot find any working links to obtain the Rom and Gapps package.*


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

All of them. There's a thousand of these threads which usually turn into grounds for dissension.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

